# Weekly Competition 2017-22



## Mike Hughey (May 30, 2017)

*We are in the process of trying to update the competition site, so we will not be able to post scrambles there this week. This week, please use this post for all your scrambles. To be safe, it's probably best to use this thread to post all your results as well. We will return to using the website as soon as it is operational again.*

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U R' F2 U F U R' F2 R'
*2. *F U2 R' F2 U' R2 U R
*3. *U R F R' U2 F U2 F R'
*4. *R U2 R' U2 R2 U' F' U2
*5. *R' U' R' U R' F2 R U' F2 U

*3x3x3
1. *U' R2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 B' D U2 B2 F D2 B2 F L' F2
*2. *F' U R L B' U' L F R D B2 U F2 R2 B2 U F2 D F2 U2
*3. *B2 L2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 L U B' D' B' F2 U R' F' D'
*4. *L2 D' F B' U R L F D2 R D2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 F' R2
*5. *D2 F2 D F2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U L' D2 L' U2 L B U L R U'

*4x4x4
1. *B Fw' D Uw R' Fw2 Uw R' D' B2 D' Fw2 F2 D2 Uw' U2 B2 Fw F' U' L' Rw' F D' Fw' L' B' F R' Uw B' Fw2 U R' D R Fw2 R Uw' L
*2. *Fw' Rw' U2 Rw F' D' L' Rw' U Rw' U Rw R2 Uw2 Fw2 F L2 R D' Uw2 R Fw2 D' R' D U R2 Uw B2 Rw Uw' R' B2 U' F U2 Rw B' F R2
*3. *Rw' Fw R2 B' D L' Rw F2 L' R2 Fw' Uw2 R2 B Fw2 F Uw' L' Rw Fw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 L2 D Fw L' R' F2 D2 Fw L2 Fw Uw' L' B F' L2 Rw Fw2
*4. *U B2 Rw B2 Uw2 R2 D' U2 B2 Uw2 R Fw' Uw B2 L2 Uw' L2 F U' L U2 R2 F2 L' D2 B2 D U L2 R2 U Rw Uw B' Fw2 F' U' Rw R2 F
*5. *B' U' R2 Uw' B Rw' F2 Rw R2 U' Fw' R' D Uw' U F' L D Rw' B' Fw F R' D Uw2 L' Rw2 D Rw2 Uw2 Rw' B2 D' Uw' B L2 Rw D Uw' F'

*5x5x5
1. *R' U2 B L Rw2 D L2 Lw' R B' F2 U2 R' D U Rw Fw' L' Lw' R' Fw D B2 U' Bw2 Dw Uw2 U R2 Dw Bw' Uw R2 Bw Fw F' Rw D2 Dw' L2 Lw2 B2 F2 D' Rw F2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 Rw' Dw Uw Fw Lw2 Rw Dw2 U' Lw' B' D'
*2. *Dw' L' U' Rw2 R2 Dw Uw' L2 Lw2 Bw2 F' Dw' L2 D2 Bw Lw2 D' Dw Bw L' R2 U2 Lw2 Rw D Uw2 R D' Dw' F2 D Lw B2 Bw2 Dw' B F2 Rw2 Bw' Uw Lw Rw2 F' L' Bw2 Lw' R D Uw U2 Rw2 B2 L2 Lw B2 Bw D2 B Rw D
*3. *Fw' U' L Uw B2 Bw' F Uw' Fw' L' F' L' D' B' F Dw' Bw' F2 R2 Uw2 B Fw2 D' Rw' B2 D' B2 Dw2 F L Lw' Bw Lw B2 Dw' L Rw' Fw F2 R' Uw2 Fw Rw2 Uw Rw2 B2 L' Fw' D L U' R' F R2 D2 Fw2 D2 Uw U' B'
*4. *Lw2 D' Uw R' Fw2 U2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw' F2 D2 B2 Bw Fw2 Rw U2 B R Fw' R U R2 F' Rw Dw2 Uw Lw2 Dw' Uw' B' Rw' B Fw' R Uw L Lw Rw Fw R' D' F' Rw2 R' Uw' B' Dw U' Bw L2 B' L Rw R2 B L2 Lw B Dw' L'
*5. *Rw B2 Uw2 Fw' D B' Dw Fw' D' F2 L2 Uw2 R' Bw U2 Fw D L U2 Lw' B Fw Lw' D' U2 Fw Lw Rw Dw2 L' Uw' Lw2 D Bw' Uw2 R2 U R U2 Fw Dw F U2 Rw Bw' Dw2 Uw U2 F Dw U' L Rw B2 Bw' Lw2 F' Dw' B' Lw

*6x6x6
1. *3R2 2R2 3U 2R' 2B F L' 3U2 2F' 3R' F2 3U 3F2 2D L' D' 2D 3U 2U 2L' U' B' 2L2 R' 2D2 2U 2R 2B2 D' 3F' D' 2D' U 2B' 3U' 3F 3U L' R' F' D' F2 L D2 3U 2B D' 2B2 L' B' 2B' F2 2D' 3U' U' F 2D' B' 2F2 2U U' 3F 2R2 2F2 3R' D2 3U 2U' 2B' 2F2
*2. *2R B 2B2 2L2 2D F' L 2L2 B 3F2 2U2 L' U 2B2 2F' 3U' 2B2 2D2 3F 3R2 D B 3F 2L' 2R2 2B2 2R2 3F2 3U' 3R' 2D 2U2 2F2 U B2 2F R B2 2B' L2 2F2 F2 2U2 2R2 F' R' U2 2L2 3R2 2R' B 2D 2F2 3R 2D 2L' D2 2U' 2B 2R2 D2 2L' 2B 2R F2 D' 2D' 3F2 3R' R2
*3. *2R 2F' 2L2 3F2 2R' R 3F 2F F 2D' L' B' 3F' 2F' D 2B2 2F2 F2 U2 R2 2U B2 3F' 2F F' 2R' R' 2B' D' F 3U 2R 2B 3U2 2F 3R' 3F 2R' 3F' F 2L' 3F2 L2 2L D2 3R' B 2F F2 2U' 2L' 3R D2 3U U' L2 2B2 D' 2D' 3U' B' R 2F L' R2 D2 U2 F' 3U' L
*4. *B2 3F D2 F' 2D' 3U 2R2 B2 2U' R 3F' 3U2 3F' L' B' 2D2 U' 2F' 2L R' 2D2 B2 D 2U2 2B2 3R' U B L 2R R2 2B L' 3R2 2R R2 2B 3F' L2 D 2B' 3F2 2F 3U2 L 3R' F' 3R2 3U2 2B' 2L' 3F' L2 3R U2 3F' 2D 3U' L2 U' 2B' 3F 2L 2R2 3F 2U' 2R' D2 2U 2B'
*5. *2R2 2B 2L 3R R F2 L2 3U' 2U B L R 2U 2B 2R 3U2 2B' 2F' D2 2D2 2U 3F2 2L2 D 2U' B' 2B' 2L2 3U2 2U' R 3F D2 B2 2F2 D2 2B2 2F' U2 3F F' 3R2 3U2 3F' L2 U' B' 2U2 2R2 B 3F' 2F' 3R2 2R' 2F U B 2B' 2D2 3U 2U 3F2 2F 3R' D2 F' 2D' 2L2 2D' 2L'

*7x7x7
1. *2B2 3F' 3D 3U2 3L2 R2 U' L 2F' 2U' U L' 3L' F2 D2 F' 3L2 3F 2L' 3L2 3R' 3U2 3B2 3L2 3U' 2F2 2D 3B L' 2L 3L2 2F 2U2 3R 3F' 2L2 2D L' 2L 3D' 3U R 3B2 2F2 D 2F2 2L2 2R 2D2 3D' 2U 3F F2 L2 3R 3D' U' 2B 2F 2U2 3R' D2 3D2 L2 2U R2 3D L2 2L2 2B' F D' 3D2 L 3R2 2R R2 D' 3D 3L 3B2 2R2 3B2 2F2 3D 3U 2R2 R2 3B 2R2 D' 3U2 F 3U 3L' B R 2F F 2R2
*2. *L2 3L' U' L2 2U' 2L2 3F F2 L2 3L 2B2 D 3B2 3F' 3R' 2R' U2 3F2 L' 3R' 2U' 2L 2R2 D B 2L R2 3B2 3R' 2B 3B' F2 2L2 R B' 3D' U2 L' 2L F D 3L2 3B' R2 3D R2 3D L2 3L' D' L 3F' 2L' D' 2B' 2R' 2F 2D' 3U2 B 3D2 L 2L 3L2 2R' F 3U2 2U B 3B2 F2 2R' 2B2 3F2 2F2 F D' 3R 2B' 3B' 2R 3B2 2L 3R2 3U' 3F L' 2U B 2D 3B2 2F' F2 L2 2B 2R B 3L 3B F'
*3. *2U2 L' 2L2 3L2 2R' 3B2 D' 2B' 3B 2F F R2 2B2 2U2 F 3R' 2D' 3F' U F' R' 2F 3D2 3U' L 2F 3U2 2B2 2F' 3L' 2B F' 3D2 3F2 2D R B 3U2 2L2 2B 2D2 3R2 D' 3U' 2U2 U2 3B F2 2D 2U U 3B 3F' R' 3F2 L' 2R' R' F2 3L 2F2 D' 2L2 3R2 R' B2 L' 3R2 B2 3D2 3R 3U U2 B2 U' B2 3B' 3F F D' U2 B2 3B2 F2 2L' 3L2 3R R 3D2 2L' D U2 3R' R2 F2 3R2 2B 3D F D
*4. *3D 3U 2B 2R R2 3D L U 2F2 2L B' 3F' 2F F 3L 3U' U' F2 3U 2F 2D 3D2 2B U2 B' 3F' U2 F' 3U L' R' D2 2D L' 3L' 2D2 3R' R2 2B' 2D' 2R 2B L' 2L F 2D2 2L 3R' 2D' 2B2 2F2 L 2L2 B 2R2 3D 3R' 2B F2 D2 2L2 U2 3L2 2U R' D2 2D U2 2B L' 2B2 3R2 D F' 3R 2D2 2F2 2D' 2U2 B2 2D 2B 2U' L' 2L D2 2R B 2B2 2R 2B' 2D2 2F D2 2B' L B2 2B2 F' 2R
*5. *2L 3R2 D 2D' B2 R2 2F 3L2 U L2 2R' 3D' 2R' B 2B D2 3U L D' 3D2 2L2 3R 2D2 U' B D2 B 2F' D2 B 2B2 D' 2F 2U' 3R2 3F' 2D' 3D2 3U 2U2 R' 3D2 B 2B 3B 2U 2L' 3D2 U B2 F 2U 3F2 F2 3L2 F 3U' 2B' 2R2 F2 R 3U2 2L 2D U2 3L2 F' 2L2 D2 2U' B2 3B2 2L' 2U R 3U2 2U' 2R U' F2 R 3F L F' D 3U' 2U' 2L 2F' D2 3D B 2B2 3L' 2D 2U 3R B' 2B2 2R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F U F2 R' U' F2 U F2 R'
*2. *F U2 F' U' R U2 R F2
*3. *U F U2 F' U F2 R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L' D2 R2 U' R2 F' B R D B' L2 F2 B' R2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 R2
*2. *D' B2 D' B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 U B L' U2 R F D2 B' F2 D' B'
*3. *R2 B2 U R2 U L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' F L' B' U L D' U2 F2 R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Rw B2 F' R' D' Rw' D' B Fw2 F Uw' U2 Fw R' D' U' Fw' Uw' Rw2 B2 D' L' R Uw' L' F D2 B L' Uw' B F' Uw2 Rw' Uw' L' Uw U Fw Rw'
*2. *U Fw' Uw' Fw2 F Rw' B Fw' F R2 Uw2 L F L2 Rw2 D' L' U R' F R2 B' L B2 Uw' L2 Rw2 Uw' B Fw' R2 F' D' B D' U L' Rw' R Uw
*3. *Uw2 B L R' D Uw U F2 Uw R' Uw2 R' Uw2 U' B' Fw2 F' R2 Fw' D' U' L2 Rw2 F2 Rw' Uw U2 B' D' F L R' F R2 U R2 Uw2 U L R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *F L2 R F D' Uw U B L Rw2 B2 Uw F' L2 Dw' U' Rw B' Rw' D' L' Uw2 L B2 Bw L' D Rw Bw U B2 Uw2 R F' U2 Rw' F Rw2 R2 B Rw Dw2 F Rw' B2 Bw Fw2 R B' Fw Lw B2 F2 D2 Dw2 U' Bw' L' Fw F2
*2. *Fw2 Lw R2 B' Rw2 D2 Fw2 D' Rw' D' B D2 Dw' Lw' D' Rw' Bw2 L2 B R U' Lw2 Dw2 U' Lw2 Rw D2 U' F R2 Fw2 Dw Lw Dw Uw U L Dw' Uw' L F U Bw Fw2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 F' Dw B' U' L D L Uw' U2 Lw' Rw' D' Rw2
*3. *Lw Rw' Uw' Bw2 Fw U' L2 Lw Dw' Uw Bw' D' Rw' Dw2 L2 Rw Uw2 B Bw2 Uw' L2 Dw' Lw2 Fw2 F Dw2 Rw Bw2 Fw2 Lw B' Fw Uw' Bw2 Fw2 D' Rw R D2 Rw' D F L Bw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw D Lw2 Fw2 Rw Fw L Lw2 Fw' L' B2 U Lw' Bw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2D B F' 2R2 D 2D 2R R2 2U2 R B2 3F2 3U2 U' 2F2 D2 2L 3R2 2R' 2B' 2D' 2L2 2D' 3F' F2 3R D U' B' F 3R 3U2 2R2 U 2L2 3F2 3U 3R' 2R R' 3U 2B' D2 L 3U L 2L D2 2D 3U' 2B2 2D 3U2 F 2R' R' 2B 3U' 3R 2B 3U' 2U U' B 2F' D' 3U 2U2 3F F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2R2 D' 2L2 D U' B D' 3D' 2B' 2R' 2U2 L2 2L' U 3R' 2R' 2B 2L 2B' L' 2L D' U2 F U' 2F' U' L 3U' 3B2 F' 2L U' 3L 3F 2F2 F' 2L' D' F 3L2 R' 2B R' U' L2 2L2 3F2 2D2 3D 2U B2 2F 3D' 3U' U' 2B' 3B F2 2D' 2U2 B R 3D2 3U U' 3R' 2F' F' 3D 2F 2L 3B2 L2 3U 2R' R 3F2 2U 2R' F2 2R 3B U2 2B' 3D' U2 3L 3D 2B' 3B2 2F2 F L U 2R2 3B' 3L 2D2 2R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *R2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' F R2 D' R' U2 F2 D L' D' U'
*2. *D2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' L' D2 U2 F2 L' F' U2 R B2 U2
*3. *B U2 B' D2 R2 F L2 B D2 U2 B' U B2 D R' U' R U2 B R D'
*4. *U2 B2 U' R2 D R2 D R2 B2 R F D F2 L D' U2 F' U' L2
*5. *R2 L' F' U F' D F B R' F2 R2 F' R2 D2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 F'
*6. *L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R F2 L' B2 R2 F D2 F L2 R' D2 F' U F
*7. *L2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 F L R' U B D' U L' F U
*8. *B F' L2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U' B2 F L2 R U F' R' B2 L'
*9. *F2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 D' U L2 F2 D2 B D F' D' B' R' F' U F2 D2
*10. *L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 D B' D2 U' B D R U B' F L
*11. *D F2 D R2 D' F2 U R2 F2 U R2 B' U' F2 L' D F2 D R F2 U
*12. *D L2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 U L2 B' R' D2 L' R F L' U R' F
*13. *R' D2 B' L' D' R B2 L' D B' L2 B' D2 F R2 L2 F L2 U2 F
*14. *L D2 F2 U2 R' D2 L R' U2 R U L2 B' L2 R U R' D B' R' U'
*15. *L2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 D L' B' R2 D' U2 R' F' D2
*16. *D2 L2 D2 B L2 B U2 B' L2 B' F' L' B F2 D' F2 D2 U B' F2 U2
*17. *F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' U R' U B2 D R' D2 L2
*18. *L2 D2 F2 U2 B D2 F' D2 U2 F' L R' B F U B' D U F2 U
*19. *R2 U F2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D F2 L' U' R D' R' F U2 L U L2
*20. *D' L2 U' R2 D' L2 U R2 D' L2 F2 L D' B L R' D2 R' B' U F'
*21. *D F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 U F2 L2 U2 L' U' B2 U F' R2 F L U2 R'
*22. *F' R2 U2 F2 D2 F D2 U2 L2 F' L' U R B D U' F2 U' B' U2
*23. *U2 R' U R' D2 B R B2 L F' B2 D' F2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2
*24. *L2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 F R' D' L B F2 R2 U2 L2 U2
*25. *L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 D' U2 B' L2 B' L R' B D2 B' D'
*26. *U2 R D' B2 R2 D B' U2 L F U' L2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 U' F2 D F2
*27. *L2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 B2 F' D2 F2 D' B2 F2 L B2 L2 R' F' R' D'
*28. *L' R' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L F2 D2 R' F L' D F U' R U B D' R
*29. *U2 L2 B' L2 B' U2 B2 D2 B D2 F U L D2 R U R2 U F L2 F
*30. *F B' R2 U' F2 R F B R L2 B L2 U2 B' D2 F2 B' L2 F' U2
*31. *U' L2 B2 D U F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 R' U L2 R' B' D U2 B2 D2
*32. *F2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 D U2 B L B2 D L U2 R B' U'
*33. *U' F2 U D2 R B' D R2 B2 R D2 F' U2 B2 L2 F R2 F' D2 R2 L2
*34. *L2 F' U R L2 U' F2 R U2 R' B2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D L2 U
*35. *D U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 R D2 L2 B D' L2 B U' R' F
*36. *R2 F L2 D2 B R2 B' D2 F2 D2 F2 L R D B' D2 U' R B L'
*37. *B' U L' U' D F2 L' D2 L F D F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2
*38. *U' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 L U' R' U2 R2 D B U2 F U
*39. *D' B D B L' U' D R' B D2 R2 U' D L2 U F2 L2 F2 U B2
*40. *F2 B2 R B2 U F2 L' B' R' U F2 L2 U B2 U F2 R2 D' L2 D'
*41.* R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 L U F R' B' L2 F R U L'
*42.* B U F R2 U2 R D R2 L F U R2 F2 D L2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D2
*43.* F2 D R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 F L' D2 U' R2 F' R2 U2 R D
*44.* U B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F L2 B L D' R F' R' D' U'
*45.* U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 F' D' L' R F L' D2 L' U2 F L2
*46*. F2 U' D R' B' L' U B' D' R L2 U2 D' F2 D2 B2 D R2 D
*47.* D2 F' R' L2 F U2 D2 L' B' U F2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 D2
*48. *B2 L' U2 L' D2 F2 L U2 R U2 B2 U F L F U B F2 D R' F2
*49.* D2 L2 B2 L2 F' R2 U2 F R2 B U2 R' D' R F U L F U2 R2 F2
*50.* U L U2 L' U2 F U2 L2 B L2 U R2 L2 U B2 D R2 U2 L2 F2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *B2 F2 L D2 U2 B2 L' B2 U2 R' D' L' D L' B D' F2 U2 R' F
*2. *D2 R2 B2 D2 F' U2 B D2 R2 B U2 R D B2 F2 L' B D L2 U
*3. *U' B2 D2 F2 D F2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 L B' F D' U' L B' L2 B' D
*4. *B2 U' L2 U' F2 L U' F B U R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 R2
*5. *L2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 U2 B' U2 L B R' U' F R2 D' U2 F' L2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *L2 D' B2 U F2 D B2 R2 D2 U2 F L U' R2 B2 D2 R D L' D
*2. *D' F' U2 L B U2 F L U' F L2 U' R2 L2 U R2 U F2 R2 B2 D2
*3. *R' U2 R' D2 L F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B' R' U' L' B2 L2 B2 R' U' F
*4. *R2 F' B' R' B2 L' U R L U' B2 U L2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 L2
*5. *U L2 F U' D2 L D2 F2 U' R F2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 U F2 D R2 F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F2 D2 F D' L' D' R' U D L' D2 R2 B D2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F'
*2. *F' B2 L' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D B D2 L2 F D2 F2 R2 F' R2 F
*3. *R2 D2 U2 R B2 D2 L D2 U2 L' D F2 L D F D R' U L' R2
*4. *R2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 R' U2 B' D' R' U B F2 L F
*5. *L2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 B2 R B2 R D' L U' F2 D2 L F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 U R2 F2 D F L U' R U' L2 U2 F2 R U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *R U2 F2 R2 U' F'
*3. *R2 F2 U B2 U' B2 D2 L2 R2 D B2 R B2 R' B' D B2 L U F D'
*4. *L' R Uw2 B2 R B' Fw' F' L' R2 Uw' Rw Uw' L2 Fw2 R2 U Rw' B2 L Rw Uw2 B' Fw' Uw F2 L' U2 Rw' U' B' Rw R Fw Rw B D2 L2 Rw F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *U R F2 R F' R2 U F R
*3. *U2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 R U' R' U B R2 D2 U R2 D'
*4. *Rw' R' F D' Rw2 D' Rw' F' L2 B D B2 Fw R U Rw2 D' Fw2 Rw2 U' F2 Uw2 R2 U2 B F2 R2 Fw D2 L' D2 Rw' Fw' F D B' F U' R U'
*5. *B' Bw Lw2 Bw F U Bw' D' Uw' U2 Lw2 Rw B F' U2 L2 F' Uw F2 U' F' Rw2 D2 Dw' Rw B Fw' Uw U' L' Fw2 D Uw2 F' Dw2 Lw' R F2 Rw F2 R2 Bw' Dw' B2 Fw2 R Uw U B2 Bw U2 L2 Rw' B2 D' Dw Bw Dw2 L' Rw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay
2:* F2 U R' F U' R2 U2 R' F' U
*3:* L U' R L2 B R2 L' D B L D' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2
*4:* L2 R2 Rw2 F2 L2 U Uw2 R2 Fw2 Uw' B2 F2 R' U2 Fw F' U R U2 D' L Rw B2 Fw Uw' D2 L' D Uw2 F2 U R L F' L R' F' Rw' L2 D
*5:* D' Lw Uw' U' R2 Fw2 D2 U' Dw' Fw' Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 L R B2 Dw' U Fw B U' F' Dw D2 U' Fw2 B2 Bw' Dw2 B' Bw Dw2 Bw U' Fw2 R2 D2 F2 D Fw L Dw2 F Uw' Bw' Rw2 D2 Dw L' F R2 Lw' Dw D2 F Fw2 Rw2 R' Bw Uw2
*6:* R' D2 2R' 2U' 2R 3F' R' 2R2 3U 2L F2 3R' 2U' 2F2 3U' B2 2L' 2D2 2L2 3R 2R2 2B' 2D F2 3R' 2F F' 2D 3F2 2D2 3R 2B' 3R2 2D 2F L' 2D 2R' 3F R2 U' 3U' 2D D2 L 2L B2 2B' 3U2 F' B2 3R R2 3F 2F2 B2 2U2 3F2 R' 2D L' 2B2 3F' U F' R D 3R2 B' 2F' 2L2 3F' D2 2B2 R' 3R2 2L 2U 3R2 2L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay
2.* R U' F' R' F2 U F2 R2 U'
*3.* U L U2 L2 D2 F' U2 B' D' L2 D2 L' F2 L' U2 B2 L' D2 B2 D2
*4.* R' D Fw' L D2 L2 D Uw2 L2 F Rw' U' F' L D B2 D2 U' L2 F2 U2 Rw2 U2 R' Uw Rw' Uw' U2 Rw' U2 Fw Uw B2 F Uw2 R' Fw2 B Uw D'
*5.* F2 Uw B' Rw' Uw F2 R' B Rw2 Fw F Rw' U' R Fw F' Bw Uw U R2 Lw2 Uw Fw B' Bw2 Lw U2 L Bw R2 F' Rw' R2 U Bw Fw2 Lw Uw2 U L' Uw B L F2 U2 Rw' U' F' B Fw' R' D2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 U' Fw Uw Bw2 U2
*6.* 2U2 B U2 3U 3F2 U 2D R2 3F' 2B2 2U' 2D F 2F 3U2 3F' 2R 3F' 2F' 2L D L' U R2 3F' 3U' 3R2 3U2 3R 2B 2R2 3U2 B' 3R' 3U2 3R' B2 L2 R 3F' D' F2 2U2 2B2 2L2 D' 2U2 3R2 F2 2D' F' 3F' 2L' R2 2B' 2L L2 3U L 2F' 2R2 2D2 2R' U2 2B D' 3R2 3U' 2L 3U2 3R' B2 2L2 F 2R' B' D' 2U' F' 2D2
*7.* 2B' 3U' L U 3B' U 2R' B2 R 3F U L' 3F' 2U2 D2 3L R 3B' B 2R F2 2L' L2 2R2 2U 2R2 B2 3B2 F2 L' 2R 2B 3D2 2L 2R2 2D2 D' 2R' 2F2 2L 2F 3D 2D2 3L' 2B 3U' 2U' 2B2 R2 2B 2U2 2F 3U R2 F2 3B' B2 U 3B 3U' 2L' 3F2 B' 2L2 L 2R' F' R2 3F2 F D' 3R2 D2 R 2B L R F2 3B' L' 3L2 D' 3B 2R 2B' 2U2 3L' 3F L' F 3L' F2 U2 2F2 B' 2D2 2U' 3L B 3L'

*Mini Guildford
2.* F2 R2 F U2 F2 R2 F' U R2 U'
*3.* U' D R2 B' U2 R' L D2 R2 B D' R2 L2 F2 U' R2 D R2 U' B2 U
*4.* Uw2 F' L' F2 L B2 Uw' U' D2 Fw D Rw' L2 D' Uw2 Rw D' Fw' Rw Uw' B F' Rw Fw2 Rw Fw2 Uw' L' D B2 F2 Rw' F2 Uw2 U' D2 L2 Fw2 R B'
*5.* B2 L Fw2 Bw D' R U B' Dw Rw2 Bw D' L' D B2 Dw2 Uw2 B Dw' D2 Fw2 Lw' B' U R F B L2 D2 L' U' Fw2 Rw' D Fw' U Dw Bw2 Lw' Dw' Uw2 B' U2 R2 Fw' Lw2 Rw Fw2 F Bw' R2 L2 B Lw2 U' L2 D' Fw2 F2 D
*OH.* L2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U R2 U L U2 R' U' B' D2 F' L' R
*Clock.* UR2- DR1- DL3+ UL3- U5- R3- D3+ L5- ALL1- y2 U2- R1+ D3+ L0+ ALL3+ UR DR
*Mega.* R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra.* L U' R' B R' L' R' U' l u'
*Skewb.* U B R' B' L' R U' L'
*Square-1. *(4, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -3) / (3, 0) / (6, -5) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0)
*
Clock
1.* UR3- DR0+ DL1- UL1- U4+ R2- D3+ L4+ ALL4+ y2 U3+ R2- D3- L5+ ALL4- UR DL
*2.* UR5- DR1+ DL3- UL3+ U4- R3- D5- L5+ ALL3- y2 U2- R5+ D4+ L0+ ALL5- DL
*3.* UR2- DR0+ DL0+ UL0+ U5+ R2- D6+ L5- ALL3+ y2 U2- R2- D1+ L3+ ALL4- UR DR DL
*4.* UR3+ DR6+ DL0+ UL1+ U6+ R2- D0+ L2+ ALL1+ y2 U5+ R1- D4+ L1- ALL1+ UR DR UL
*5.* UR2+ DR4+ DL0+ UL4+ U1+ R1+ D0+ L5- ALL5- y2 U6+ R4+ D2- L0+ ALL3- DR
*
Kilominx.
1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*2. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*4. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5.* R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U

*MegaMinx*
1. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
2. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
3. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
4. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
5. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
1. U' R B' U' L' B' L B' R' l b
2. L' U' L R B' R U L U' l r' b' u
3. R B U' R' L B' L' R l' b'
4. B' L R B L R' B R' l r' b' u'
5. B' R' L B' L R' U l' r' u

*Square-1*
1. (0, -1) / (3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (4, -3) / (6, 0) /
2. (1, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -4)
3. (-5, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (6, -2) / (-2, -3)
4. (0, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (3, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, 4)
5. (6, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (2, 2) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (3, 4)

*Skewb*
1. R' L U' R' L' D U R' U' D' U'
2. D L' U L' D L D' L' R' D' U'
3. D L D' L R D' U' R U' R' U'
4. L D U D' R' L' R' L' R' D' U'
5. D' U' D L R' D U' L U D' U'


----------



## bubbagrub (May 30, 2017)

*2x2: *8.81, (9.61), 91.3, 8.02, (7.44) = *8.66
Feet*: (1:19.12), 1:10.73, 1:18.90, 1:14.40, (1:05.02) = *1:14.68
Skewb:* (5.68), 10.35, 5.89, (13.17), 7.37 = *7.88
3x3*: 23.96, 22.68, (22.65), (27.23), 26.12 = *24.26
One-handed*: (32.02), 47.58, 46.28, (52.98), 44.23 = *46.04
Square-one*: 30.41, 46.11, 41.57, 46.17, (29.63) = *39.37
FMC: DNF *


----------



## 1973486 (May 30, 2017)

Square-1: 10.11, (9.19), (11.71), 11.59, 9.25 = 10.32

Messed up 3 and 4

EDIT:

15 slices on 3 if I did CS differently



Spoiler



(-5, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (6, -2) / (-2, -3)

z2 -3,-4/-4,0/-1,4/-3,0/
4,0/
3,0/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-4,-1/
-5,1/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/2,-3


----------



## Samyajit Saha (May 30, 2017)

3*3=34.4,32.2,36.6,31.8,30.7


----------



## T1_M0 (May 30, 2017)

2x2 (6.34), 6.14, 4.61, 5.20, (4.10) = 5.32
3x3 18.20, (15.18), 18.63, 17.84, (25.41) = 18.22
4x4 1:28.38, 1:20.90, 1:14.41, (1:14.22), (1:34.10) = 1:21.23
5x5 (4:26.83 pop), (3:02.71), 3:23.96, 3:15.90, 3:10.28 = 3:16.71
2-4 2:02.09+
2-5 5:00.33
Pyra: (9.20), 8.31, 8.51, (5.43), 7.50 = 8.11 // lol haven't practised for a while
Mega 2:54.62, (3:05.53+), 2:59.57, (2:46.55), 2:58.85 = 2:57.68
Skewb 8.62, (7.55), (10.54), 8.68, 10.25 = 9.18
Square-1 (38.65), 36.85, 29.89, (26.25), 30.12 = 32.29 // not these counting 36s...
2BLD DNF, 29.62, 27.82+
3BLD 1:55.68, DNF, 1:42.04 // Messed up execution on the last one, would've been easy 1:30 :|
4BLD DNF, DNF, DNF
5BLD
MBLD 3/3 9:55.82 // lol fast attempt
OH 43.47, (50.34), 40.16, (37.88), 45.56 = 43.06
MTS (1:13.30), (1:42.96), 1:15.91, 1:15.77, 1:14.15 = 1:15.28
FMC 41 // So, I'm back in the 40s again. Wtf was that f2l-1 and edge solving?


Spoiler



Scramble: R2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 U R2 F2 D F L U' R U' L2 U2 F2 R U'

Skeleton:

Pre-scramble:
R2 (premove for 2x2x3)
U2 F2 R' L (pseudo 2x2x2)
(Scramble)
U (premove for 2x2x2)
*D* * *R2* D R' (pseudo 2x2x3)
D2 F' R F' R' D F2 *** D'* (F2L-1)
*D'* F' D F2 R F' R' F R F R' F2 (all but 5C)

Insertions:
* [*D* L D', *R'*]
** [L U2 L', *D2*]

Solution: U D2 L D' R' D L' D' R' D R' D2 F' R F' R' D F2 L U2 L' D2 L U2 L' F' D F2 R F' R' F R F R' F2 R2 U2 F2 R' L


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 30, 2017)

*2x2: *(5.25), 2.87, (2.25), 2.83, 3.55 = *3.08
3x3: *10.15, 10.94, (9.72), 10.87, (11.19) = *10.65
4x4: *39.30, (38.43), 40.90, 38.88, (47.74) = *39.70
5x5: *1:24.84, 1:25.47, 1:25.05, (1:27.48), (1:23.72) = *1:25.12
6x6: *3:20.07, (3:07.87), 3:24.65, 3:15.15, (DNF) = *3:19.96
2BLD: *DNF, DNF, 13.54 = *13.54
3BLD: *3:12.52, DNS, DNS = *3:12.52
OH: *18.69, (25.19), 18.73, (18.57), 19.66 = *19.03
Megaminx: *54.48, 55.16, (58.63), (53.88), 54.49 = *54.71
Pyraminx:* 4.64, (6.56), (4.29), 5.97, 6.18 = *5.60
Square-1: *16.10, (12.72), (24.62), 14.93, 12.85 = *14.63
Skewb: *6.24, 4.52, (6.46), 5.49, (3.95) = *5.42*


----------



## One Wheel (May 30, 2017)

*3x3x3 OH*: 1:02.05, 1:07.14, (1:08.85), (54.49), 1:07.84 = *1:05.68
6x6x6*: 5:44.22, (4:46.79), (6:58.39), 6:44.37, 5:57.82 = *6:08.81 *PB single by over 40 seconds! Shame the rest was meh.
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *12:50.44*; 13.99, 35.86, 1:53.81, 3:00.32, 7:06.43 Ouch! 5x5 was good.
*Megaminx*: 3:15.08, (3:12.49), 3:25.69, 4:00.62, (4:27.26) = *3:33.80*


----------



## DuLe (May 30, 2017)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *38*



Spoiler: Solution



*D' F' U B L B D2 L' D L2 D L' F2 U L' D L' D' L U' F2 R' D R B' L B D B' D' L' D B' L D R2 F' B2*

I: B2 F R2 // 2x2x1
N: D' F' U // 2x2x2
I: D' L' B2 (P: B2) // 2x2x3
N: _B'_ L B D2 L' D L2 D L' // F2L
I: _B'_ D' L D B D' B' L' B // OLL
I: R' D' R F2 U L' D L D' L U' F2 // PLL


----------



## GenTheThief (May 30, 2017)

Megaminx: 1:05.64, (1:15.71), 1:07.28, (1:03.93), 1:07.80 = 1:06.91
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 37 Moves


Spoiler: Solution



Scramble: R2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 U R2 F2 D F L U' R U' L2 U2 F2 R U'

Solution: U' F U' B F2 U' F' B2 R U' R U' B F R F2 U' F R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' y2 F U R U2 R' U R U R' F' = 37 Moves

U' F U' B F2 U' F' B2 R U' R U' B // 2x2x3 13
F R F2 U' F R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' // EO2x3x3 14
y2
F U R U2 R' U R U R' F' // ZBLL 10
37


3x3x3: (14.04), 13.78, 12.96, 12.29, (10.11) = 13.02
3x3x3 One Handed: 17.51, 17.48, 18.57, (16.41), (19.19) = 17.85
4x4x4: (1:16.99), 1:08.28, 1:04.06, (59.23), 1:15.97 = 1:09.44
5x5x5: 1:58.67, 2:03.51, (1:57.09), 1:58.65, (2:08.44) = 2:00.28
Kilominx: (37.43), (29.97), 33.25, 34.80, 30.45 = 32.84
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 4/7 52:43.34[42:38.24]


----------



## CornerCutter (May 30, 2017)

*2x2:* 5.36, 3.28, 4.14, (6.16), (2.42) = *4.27*

*3x3: *15.66, (13.88), 14.98, (15.82), 14.87 = *15.18

2-4 Relay: 1:40.85

Pyra: *5.79, 6.55, (7.27), (5.23), 5.56 *= 5.97

Skewb: *14.90, (27.39), 16.77, (12.82), 17.10 = *16.26*

How's that, Mats?


----------



## Keroma12 (May 30, 2017)

*Multi: 9/9 in 22:06.84* [14:40/7:26]
Nice. Second fastest attempt at 9 cubes, and first perfect score.


----------



## AidanNoogie (May 30, 2017)

*3x3: *(16.17), 14.47, (12.89), 14.13, 14.92 = 14.51
*
4x4: *1:04.82, (1:00.29), (1:20.81), 1:06.61, 1:00.88 = 1:04.10
*
Skewb:
Pyraminx:

3x3 OH: *(22.27), (42.80), 39.07, 34.51, 36.54 = 36.70
*
2x2 BLIND: *1:02.65, DNF, 1:26.97


----------



## Torch (May 30, 2017)

2x2: 3.96, 4.58, 3.99, 3.53, 4.49 = 4.15
3x3: 9.62, 10.93, 11.84, 14.37, 10.18 = 10.98
4x4: 46.14, 48.85, 47.69, 46.61, 49.78 = 47.72
2BLD: DNF, 28.00, DNF = 28.00
3BLD: DNF. 1:40.77, DNF = 1:40.77
Kilo: 38.96, 33.80, 26.66, 26.58, 32.63 = 31.03
Mega: 1:17.48, 1:12.95, 1:16.97, 1:12.66, 1:08.22 = 1:14.19
Pyra: 3.75, 4.44, 4.18, 6.14, 4.57 = 4.40
Skewb: 6.18, 7.69, 9.13, 7.10, 6.61 = 7.13
SQ-1: 24.09, 22.31, 22.61, 23.08, 23.75 = 23.15


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 31, 2017)

*2x2:* 3.26, (3.96), 3.66, (2.51), 3.87 = *3.60* //No Warm Up, 4- Easy 1-Look for me 
*3x3:* 11.84, 11.09, 11.85, (13.26), (10.08) = *11.59*
*4x4:* 42.34[O], 45.82[OP], 41.00[P], (33.65[P]), (57.78) = *43.05
5x5: *(1:34.50), 1:21.56, (1:18.74), 1:28.06, 1:33.10 = *1:27.57* //ew
*6x6:* (6:42.97), 2:44.45, 3:03.70, 2:50.26, (2:39.26) = *2:52.80* //1st solve really DNF since I used a screw driver 
*7x7:* 4:08.63, 4:05.83, 3:51.45, (4:13.26), (3:51.31) = *4:01.97
2x2 BLD:* DNF[42.66], 48.74, DNF[11.19] = *48.74* //1- 2 corners miss Oriented, 3- 2 corners miss permutated.
*3x3 BLD:* DNF[3:00.81], 3:08.41, 3:18.89 = *3:08.41* //M2 off mean.


Spoiler



Extra M2 at end of parity 


*MBLD: 2/2 20:00* //Used a stackmat, don't know the actual time. >10:00 but <20:00
*OH:* (13.79), 28.69, (29.08), 15.36, 19.69 = *21.25* //LOL Forced PLL skips on 1 and 4; Basically easy ZBLLs
*MTS:* 48.88, 46.82, (1:09.51), (33.62+), 42.28 = *45.99* //Worst I've done in a while
*Feet:* (1:05.66), 1:10.44, (1:35.03), 1:10.47, 1:17.66 = *1:12.86* //Nice! probs still going to get a sup-3 solve this weekend :/
*FMC: 28HTM*


Spoiler



Scramble: R2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 U R2 F2 D F L U' R U' L2 U2 F2 R U'
EO: D' U L (3/3)
1x2x2: U L2 (2/5)
2x2x2: D F U' (3/8)
2x2x3: U' B U F D2 F' (6/14)
AB5C: F D' B' D F' D B' D B D (10/24)
Skeleton/Cancellations: D' U L U L2 D F (U' U') B U [4] F (D2 F' F D') B' D [6] F' D B' D B D (-4/20)
Insert at [6]: 234 D' B2 D F' D' B2 D F (8/28)
Insert at [4]: 451 U' L' U R' U' L U R (8/36)
Cancellations: D' U L U L2 D F U2 B (U U') L' U R' U' L U R F D (B' D D' B2) D F' D' B2 (D F F' D) B' D B D (-8/28)
Solution: D' U L U L2 D F U2 B L' U R' U' L U R F D B D F' D' B2 D2 B' D B D
Notes: 56m, Skeleton in 25m, Optimal insertion 


*2-4 Relay: 1:02.28*[2-2.47, 4-46.75, 3-13.05] //Messed up F2L, should been sub-1.
*2-5 Relay: 2:40.87*[2-4.37, 4-44.03, 5-1:39.60, 3-12.86] //Ew 5x5
*2-6 Relay: 5:27.57*[2-3.75, 4-38.05 DP, 6-3:01.29 DP, 5-1:34.15, 3-10.30] //Nice 38 with DP!!!!
*2-7 Relay: 10:36.43*[2-3.13, 4-43.37, 6-3:47.11 Pop, 7-4:18.88, 5-1:29.77, 3-14.15] //Pop threw me off :/
*Mini Guildford: 4:31.41*[2-3.03, C-7.21, P-6.60, M-1:02.77, 4-52.34, 5-1:16.50, OH-20.48, Sk-9.48, Sq-20.75, 3-12.20] //PB by 3s, messed up 4x4 edges and somehow remembered my 2x2 in 3x3 
*Clock:* (DNF[6.44]), (5.82), 6.81, 8.92, 6.32 = *7.35* //meh
*Kilo:* 23.51, (18.59), 18.90, 23.74, (29.58) = *22.05* //Coming for that WR
*Mega:* (1:03.65), 1:13.31, 1:09.63, 1:10.25, (1:17.90) =* 1:11.06* //Wrong CPLL
*Pyra:* (5.53), 5.84, (14.14), 6.31, 6.49 = *6.21*
*Squan:* (13.78), 22.61[P], 19.43, 18.84, (27.16[P]) = *20.29* //lol Single
*Skewb:* 5.24, 10.82, 12.89, (4.09), (44.36) = *9.65* //welp


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (May 31, 2017)

3x3 times : 31.45, 31.24, 34.29, (29.60), (34.48) = 32.32


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 31, 2017)

2x2: 4.91, (6.87), 5.34, 5.20, (4.51) = 5.15
3x3: (13.11), (18.59), 14.08, 14.77, 13.32 = 14.06
4x4: (50.46), (1:09.93), 52.73, 55.47, 59.08 = 55.76 // eh
Megaminx: (1:54.32), 1:58.69, 2:02.38, (2:12.52), 2:04.85 = 2:01.97 // meh
Pyraminx: 9.13, 10.16, 10.78, (12.57), (7.91) = 10.02
Skewb: (6.03), 8.04, (11.95+), 10.98, 8.06 = 9.03
Square-1:
Clock: 52.19, (54.46), 50.82, 51.69, (40.42) = 51.57 // first time competing!
2-4: 1:15.66 // nice
2-5:


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 1, 2017)

*2x2: *4.68+, 1.50, 4.64+, 3.53, 2.52* = 3.56
3x3: *10.79, 11.35, 9.67, 10.40, 11.82+* = 10.85*
4x4: 48.10, 36.23, 38.81, 41.75, 44.92 = *41.82*
6x6: 2:22.07, 3:02.95, 2:25.62, 2:15.29, 2:04.21 =* 2:20.99

MBLD: 39/44 59:45 *// 34:52 memo, decent attempt
*Pyraminx: 3.26, 4.54, 4.68, 4.69, 11.67 = 4.64
3x3 OH: 18.87, 21.06, 16.57, 19.71, 21.64 = 19.88
Square-1: 22.92, 16.88, 17.46, 16.34, 14.07 = 16.89*

*2-4 Relay: 57.62*


----------



## Awder (Jun 1, 2017)

2x2: 5.42, 6.04, 4.70, (6.61), (4.33) = 5.39
3x3: (18.00), 16.85, 14,68, 17.85, (14.18) = 16.46
4x4: 1:18.62, (1:26.03), 1:09.52, (1:05.91), 1:06.29+ = 1:11.48 
2-3-4 relay: 1:32.72
clock: (14.07), 16.43, (DNF), 21.82, 20.64 = 19.63
pyraminx: (5.24), 5.86, (6.75), 6.19, 5.48 = 5.84
skewb: 10.99, (8.25), 10.17, (12.79), 9.55 = 10.24


----------



## arbivara (Jun 1, 2017)

2x2x2: 9.30 (8.06) 8.85 9.95 (10.46) = *9.37* // didn't like it
3x3x3: 29.92 (27.18) 27.80 (30.27) 27.75 = *28.49* // ok
4x4x4: 3:51.47 (3:42.32) (5:11.10) 3:58.54 4:24.82 = *4:04.94* // meh
2BLD: 1:15.69 (DNF) (3:05.67) = *1:15.69* // meh
OH: (57.65) 59.22 58.50 1:02.60 (1:13.04) = *1:00.11* // right handed
FM: *38* // full solution in spoiler bellow



Spoiler: FMC



D' U L // EO + PAIR
U L2 // 1X2X2
D U F U2 // 2X2X2 + 2 PAIRS
B2 R2 B'* R2 D2$ R2 // F2L-2
B U' B U B' U' B'@ U# // F2L-1
B D' B D B2 // AB5C
insertions:
* - B R' F2 R B' R' F2 R // solves two corners
@ - B D F D' B' D F' D' // solves all remaining corners
Final solution:
D' U L U L2 D U F U2 B2 R F2 R B' R' F2 R' D2 R2 B U' B U B' U' D F D' B' D F' D' U B D' B D B2
alternative:
# - B2 D' B' D B D' B' D B' // done instead of AB5C above, takes 4 more moves, leading to an AB3C. It's thus more or less equivalent to doing the first insertion cycle of the AB5C with 4 cancels. Had I been time pressured, I would certainly go this way. As I had it to spare, checked out both possibilities, and this one (as far as I could find it) led to a worst final insertion cycle (as shown bellow), so I kept the solution above
alternative insertion:
$ - L' D' L U2' D L U2 // solves all 3 corners


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 1, 2017)

2x2: (5.98), (3.25), 3.33, 3.53, 3.67 = 3.51
3x3: 13.31, 15.65, 13.36, 12.99, 14.38 = 13.68
4x4: 47.01, 49.31, (46.26), (53.32), 52.95 = 49.76
5x5: 1:38.00, (1:30.63), 1:42.30, 1:48.51, (1:48.69) = 1:42.94
6x6: (3:10.36), 3:14.50, (3:35.83), 3:14.38, 3:27.46 = 3:18.78
7x7: 5:01.79, 4:44.60, (4:35.50), (5:09.66), 4:56.47 = 4:54.29
2x2 BLD: 38.95, DNF, (35.29) = 35.29
3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:46.58, (1:36.07) = 1:36.07
4x4 BLD: DNF, 8:17.88, DNF = 8:17.88
5x5 BLD: 19:05.54, DNS, DNS = 19:05.54
6x6 BLD: DNF(57:39) (Not really close but, better than I thought my first attempt would go. Pretty sure most of my mistakes came from turning the wrong number of layers during execution, aka 6BLD = Hard)
Multi BLD: 12/12 (59:39.52)
3x3 OH: (21.72), (24.93), 24.30, 22.23, 22.67 = 23.07
3x3 WF: (52.09), 1:01.77, (1:16.84), 57.62, 53.87 = 57.75 // OMG First sub 1 avg of 5
3x3 MTS: 1:10.36, 1:08.36, 1:09.71, (1:20.68), (1:04.45) = 1:09.48
FMC: 35


Spoiler: Solution



Scramble : R2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 U R2 F2 D F L U' R U' L2 U2 F2 R U'

NORM: U R2 B' U' B // 2X2X2
B R' F2 R B' // 2X2X3
INV: F' U' F U F2 U2 // F2L-3
L' U L U' // F2L-4
NORM: L F D F' D' L' // EO
L' R F' L F R' F2 L' F2 L F2 // COLL + EP SKIP

SOLUTION: U R2 B' U' B2 R' F2 R B' L F D F' D' L2 R F' L F R' F2 L' F2 L F2 U L' U' L U2 F2 U' F' U F
COUNT: 35


2-4 Relay: 1:20.42
2-5 Relay: 2:57.46
2-6 Relay: 6:26.13
2-7 Relay: 11:37.58
Mini Guildford: 6:52.69
Clock: (12.76), 13.66, 16.25, 14.99, (17.76) = 14.97
Kilominx: 36.04, 34.95, (29.85), (36.04), 32.89 = 34.63
Megaminx: 1:13.84, 1:17.31, 1:12.61, 1:33.36, 1:24.00 = 1:18.32
Pyraminx: (3.58), 5.08, 4.50, (6.73), 5.12 = 4.90
Square-1: 29.42, 28.03, 26.02, 33.96, 23.42 = 27.83
Skewb: (7.42), 8.05, 8.49, (12.39), 8.07 = 8.20


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 2, 2017)

3x3: 10.40, 10.98, (9.03), (11.14), 9.70 = 10.36
4x4: 46.42, 38.40, (36.46), (46.65), 36.98 = 40.61
5x5: 1:33.69, (1:22.23), 1:37.25, (1:59.25), 1:35.01 = 1:35.32


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 2, 2017)

222: 7.06, (5.57), (8.39), 7.36, 5.97 = 6.80 // one of these days I'll learn proper PBL algs
333: 15.86, 19.87, 15.07, (20.79), (14.20) = 16.94 // gettin' lucky
OH: 35.09, 35.85, 38.16, (38.40), (30.63) = 36.37
MTS: 1:31.32, (1:39.70), 1:09.51, (54.92), 1:15.59 = 1:18.81
444: (1:08.93), 1:05.48, (54.83), 58.41, 1:02.04 = 1:01.98
555: 2:08.64, (2:04.59), 2:20.65, 2:05.77, (2:26.87) = 2:11.69 // extremely meh. should've been better, given that three solves had 2GLL finish
666: 3:43.72, 3:47.67, (4:15.92), 4:12.84, (3:30.17) = 3:54.75 // third solve: had a pop and then messed up centres during edge pairing lol
777: (6:48.62), (5:40.50), 5:56.25, 5:52.27, 6:37.77 = 6:08.77 // messed up L2E on the two sup-6 solves, oh well
2-3-4 relay: 1:33.33
2-3-4-5 relay: 3:14.75 // paused hard on the cross edges on 555, but still an okay time
2-3-4-5-6 relay: 7:20.53
2-3-4-5-6-7 relay: 12:50.95
FMC: 28
Megaminx: 1:54.26, 2:02.50, (2:15.67), 1:49.59, (1:45.14) = 1:55.45 // sub-2!
Square-1: 34.17, (31.21), 34.02, (45.25), 43.47 = 37.23 // messed up cubeshape on the last two solves


Spoiler: FMC



U B' L2 B R2 B' L2 U' B L'
U L2 F L' U' B' D F U F'
D' U' B U2 F U2 F U'

U R2 B' U' B // 223 sans corner (5/5)
L' U L2 F L' // EO (5/10)
(U F2) // F2L sans two corners (2/12)
(F U2 F' U2 B' U F U' F' B U) // edges; ab4c (11-1/22)
Skeleton: U @ R2 B' U' B L' U L2 F L' U' F B' # U F' U' B U2 F U2 F U'
@ = B' L2 B R2 B' L2 B R2 // corner 3-cycle (8-4/26)
# = F' D F U F' D' F U' // corner 3-cycle (8-6/28)

Very nice insertions here. I was short on time, so I just went straight to inserting the second 3-cycle after I found that the first one cancelled four moves.

I used this ten-move LL alg to solve the EP because neither the Sunes nor Bruno (8 or 10 moves respectively) solve enough additional corners. In hindsight, I could have tried U2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U', which also leaves four corners.

… Actually, a 5-cycle and a pair of 2-cycles both need two insertions, so I really could've just tried a Bruno, but whatever. I'm dumb.


----------



## GSahu (Jun 2, 2017)

*5x5 : *(2:58.13), 2:30.14, 2:30.61, 2:44.75, (2:23.11) *= 2:35.17 Average*


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 3, 2017)

2x2: 3.53, 3.10, 3.17, 3.64, 3.29 = 3.34 average
3x3: 11.24, 10.32, 12.59, 11.55, 11.34 = 11.40
4x4: 1:04.67, 1:06.09, 1:02.98, 1:09.02, 1:04.16 = 1:05.38
square-one: 19.17, 20.31, 23.05, 18.85, 28.84 = 22.04
skewb: 6.18, 7.00, 5.68, 7.19, 6.08 = 6.42
pyraminx: 5.68, 5.19, 4.67, 6.22, 5.45 = 5.44
3x3 OH: 34.98, 37.09, 35.68, 35.50, 35.69 = 35.78
2x2, 3x3, 4x4 relay: 1:32.78


----------



## OJ Cubing (Jun 3, 2017)

2x2: 6.55, (6.76), (4.75), 5.43, 5.35 = 5.77 //meh
3x3: (15.92), (14.21), 14.67, 15.73, 14.95 = 15.11 //Pretty Consistent
4x4: 1:14.15, 1:09.81, (1:05.33), 1:15.91, (1:29.20) = 1:13.29
5x5: 2:49.29, (2:51.71), 2:39.19, 2:30.26, (2:22.67) = 2:39.58
3x3 OH: (52.67), 39.29, (31.19), 36.18, 34.64 = 36.70 //PB Ao5

2BLD: 32.82, *22.43*, DNF
3BLD: 1:48.59, *1:35.54*, DNF //Pretty good, could have been better
4BLD: *7:45.14*, DNF (9:18.01), DNF (8:02.57) //Really good PB!

2-4 Relay: 1:47.56
2-5 Relay: 4:43.02
Mini Guildford: 13:02.19 //First ever Mini Guildford! Got a 5x5 explosion half way through...

Clock: 32.68, 35.78, 33.87, (44.28), (29.91) = 34.11
Pyraminx: 14.76, (11.08), (15.24), 14.31, 14.38 = 14.48
Square-1: 30.64, (50.47), 30.69, (21.95), 36.84 = 32.72 //PB Average!
Skewb: 17.12, (27.87), 16.76, 14.11, (11.23) = 15.99


----------



## ananonymouscuber (Jun 3, 2017)

3x3: 29.77(new pb), 58.52, 37.87, 40.27, 39.33

I tried to do OH for the first time but I got 4:54:42 on my first solve


----------



## PuppyCube18 (Jun 4, 2017)

*2x2 *6.60, (5.19), 5.46, 7.71, (10.27) = *6.59*

*3x3 *(27.69), 33.37, 31.70, (36.81), 29.33 = *31.47*

*4x4 * 2:14.81, 2:18.97, (2:21.44), 2:05.13, (1:56.33) = *2:12.91*


Got my new 2x2 record average!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 4, 2017)

ananonymouscuber said:


> 3x3: 29.77(new pb), 58.52, 37.87, 20.27, 39.33


If 29.77 is a PB, what is 20.27 then ?? Typo or even better PB?


----------



## ananonymouscuber (Jun 4, 2017)

a typo
and i got a new pb 27.83


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 4, 2017)

*2x2x2* (5.60), (2.62), 4.47, 4.76, 4.48 = 4.57 average

*3x3x3 *9.37, (12.81), (8.13), 10.27, 12.24 = 10.63 average

*4x4x4* (55.24), 55.18, 46.53, (45.56), 52.59 = 51.43 average

*2x2x2 Blindfolded* 32.13, 19.25, DNF

*3x3x3 One Handed* 25.64, (30.81), (22.17), 27.16, 25.31 = 26.04 average

*3x3x3 With Feet*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*

*Mini Guildford*

*Clock *13.43, 14.09, 15.80, 

*Kilominx.* (37.15), 32.48, (29.01), 30.77, 29.36 = 30.87 average

*MegaMinx* 1:16.16, 1:12.73, 1:16.19+, 

*PyraMinx* (2.68), 3.03, (5.02), 3.99, 3.48 = 3.50 average

*Square-1*

*Skewb* 8.42, (9.16), (5.64), 7.54, 7.77 = 7.91 average


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 5, 2017)

2BLD: 34.70, DNF, *30.98*
3BLD: *1:49.44*, DNF, DNF
4BLD: 7:57.58, *5:55.20*
5BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF
6BLD: DNF [25:27] PB DNF 
7BLD: *54:11 YESS!*
Long time (almost three months) since I got one last time. Fast exec for me (20:42)
Multi: 3/3 12:26 // last minute effort 

2x2: 16.48, 12.31, 27.30, 13.25, 21.53
3x3: 40.53, 34.29, 28.17, 41.58, 30.61
4x4: 2:01.05, 2:14.03, 1:55.86, 2:04.81, 2:22.92
5x5: 5:14.43, 3:28.89, 4:05.22, 2:57.76, 5:17.26
6x6: 9:45.82, 8:13.77, 6:57.71, 7:31.74, 7:47.18
2-4: 3:44.05
2-5: 7:22.93
Skewb: 17.69, 26.55, 27.41, 58.45, 27.53

@T1_M0: congratulations to your grand slam in BLD


----------



## RyuKagamine (Jun 5, 2017)

2x2x2: 10.12 (13.12+) 9.50 10.25 (7.22) =9.96
3x3x3: 28.70 27.68 (26.39) (33.57) 28.17 =28.19
4x4x4: 2:04.69 1:50.04 (1:29.51) (2:06.95) 1:54.43 =1:56.39
5x5x5: 2:47.42 (2:23.53) 2:54.80 3:14.28 (3:14.32) =2:58.83/Single PB
6x6x6: (5:53.24) 5:37.75 5:11.43 (4:48.70) 5:22.64 =5:23.94
7x7x7: 7:58.79 (7:19.49) 8:23.08 8:36.53 (8:49.50) =8:19.47
2x2x2 Blindfolded: 1:09.62 50.34 1:42.63 =50.34/mean1:14.20
3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF DNF[10min. over] DNF =DNF
3x3x3 OH: (47.43) 44.36 46.71 (36.45) 45.76 =45.61/Avarage PB!
3x3x3 With feet: 2:36.62 (3:13.40+) (2:18.32) 2:42.06 2:20.91 =2:33.20
234 Relay: 2:19.68/4x4 Double Parity 
2345 Relay: 5:31.40/3x3 PLL Skip & 4x4 OLL skip(With OP)
2-6 Relay: 11:28.45
2-7 Relay: 18:31.79/PB
Mini Guildford: 11:52.31/PB
Clock: 17.50 (15.02) (59.06) 16.83 15.95 =16.76
Megaminx: 2:58.97 2:52.67 (3:05.13) 2:48.41 (2:47.75) =2:53.35
Pyraminx: (14.52) 18.56 14.86 (30.39) 27.86 =20.43
Square-1: 1:16.15 1:09.97 56.97 (47.38) (1:29.48) =1:07.70
Skewb: (13.46) 14.01 (19.78) 16.65 13.50 =14.72
FMC:52 moves


Spoiler: Solution



Solution:U' F B' R2 U' B F' R F' R F R F R F' R' F' R2 Rw F R F' Rw' D R' F R F' R' D' R' F R F' U' F U F' L F' L' F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R F' U' F U' R

[Normal]
U' F B' R2 U' B /222
[Switch to Inverse]
R' U F' U F R' U2 R /223
F2 U2 F2 L F L' F U' F' U /F2L#3
F R' F' R /F2L#4
D R F R' F' R D' Rw F R' F' Rw' /OLL
R2 F R F R' F' R' F' R' F R' F /PLL


----------



## Cubing profession (Jun 5, 2017)

*3*3:*(26.561), 20.544, 22.496, (19.825), 22.624=21.888 
*Megaminx: *4:09.262, 3:42.175, 3:28.079, (4:34.927), (3:10.112)=3:46.505


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 5, 2017)

ananonymouscuber said:


> a typo
> and i got a new pb 27.83


Hmm . As you did not edit your first post I need to know what the type (20.27) really was.
27.83 or something else??


----------



## Agguzi (Jun 5, 2017)

4x4: (1:53.730), 1:44.398, 1:42.729, 1:46.580, (1:38.605) = 1:44.569


----------



## Alea (Jun 5, 2017)

*2x2:* 7.61, 5.99, 6.99, (5.70), (9.84) => *6.86
3x3:* 17.27, (18.86), 15.25, (14.39), 15.54=>*16.03
4x4:* (1:47.32), 1:10.69, 1:10.23, 1:14.56, (1:08.27)=> *1:11.83
5x5:* 2:12.74, 2:10.08, 2:08.74, (1:57.83), (2:13.67)=>* 2:10.52
6x6:* DNF(5:24.82), (DNF(2:50.45)), (4:23.66), 5:26.42, 4:23.99 =>*DNF* //I really don't want to talk about this. First pop ever, and perm that actually didn't solve last layer...
*7x7:* 7:42.87, (7:48.19), 7:12.72, (7:02.91), 7:08.20=>*7:21.27
2BLD:* 1:41.23, 1:00.04, 1:11.13 =>*1:00.04
3BLD: *DNF(6:22.26), DNF(6:27.73), DNF(5:57.30) =>*DNF
MBLD: 1/2 18:34.66
OH:* (37.73), 29.96, 36.81, (27.43), 28.65=> *31.81
Feet:* (2:32.30), 2:50.43, 3:59.71, 3:45.36, (4:07.41)=> *3:31.84
MTS:* 1:54.40, 2:06.23, (1:49.27), 2:15.09, (4:13.22) =>*2:05.24
FMC: 50*


Spoiler: Solution



R U R' U2 R' F' U' F' //cross+first pair
U R' U R B' U2 B //second pair
R U' R' U2 F' U' F //third pair
U' B U' B' U2 B U' B' //last pair
R U R' U' R' F R F' //OLL
U' R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' //PLL


*2-4: 2:11.11
2-5: 3:58.77
2-6: 9:56.26
2-7: 17:20.90
Kilo:* 1:17.13, (1:37.63), (1:07.45), 1:20.85, 1:08.20=> *1:15.40
Mega:* (2:02.76), 1:52.30, 1:53.03, 1:56.58, (1:46.85)=> *1:53.97
Pyra:* (6.99), 8.41, 9.13, (9.42), 8.86=>* 8.81
SQ-1:* 1:15.25, (1:20.34), (53.34), 1:02.08, 1:06.96=>*1:08.10
Skewb:* 13.63, (13.80), 12.46, 12.63, (8.34)=> *12.91*


----------



## Bogdan (Jun 5, 2017)

*2x2x2:* 6.53, 5.80, 4.40, (3.49), (7.41)-> *5.58
3x3x3:* 17.81, 16.54, (15.47), 17.08, (18.90)-> *17.14
4x4x4:* 1:19.18, (1:08.51), 1:09.59, 1:19.61, (1:25.69)-> *1:16.13
5x5x5:* 2:45.83, (3:03.93), (2:29.96), 2:37.69, 2:44.86-> *2:42.79
3x3x3OH:* 34.93, 32.61, (48.12), 33.12, (31.40)-> *33.55
sq-1:* (42.72), 49.62, 45.70, (51.08), 43.46-> *46.26
skewb:* 10.81, (7.84), 9.37, 9.44, (11.61)-> *9.87
FMC:* 37 moves


Spoiler



Solution: U F R2 B' U' B U' F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U2 B U2 B' U B U' B' U R U' R' L2 F' R2 F L' F' R2 F2 U F' U' L'

U F R2 B' U' B //2x2x2
U' F2 R2 U' F2 //2x2x3
U R2 U2 B U2 B' U B U' B' //f2l-1
U R U' R' //f2l
L * F U F' U' L' //all but 3 corners

insertion: * L F' R2 F L' F' R2 F (2 moves canceled)


----------



## sqAree (Jun 6, 2017)

*2x2:* 4.95, 5.06, (4.00), 4.93, (6.32) = *4.99
3x3:* 14.90, (17.21), 17.16, 14.37, (12.40) = *15.48
4x4:* 57.82, 1:06.24, (53.32), (1:11.01), 1:08.16 = *1:04.08
5x5:* (2:32.93), 2:38.92, (3:46.24), 2:58.33, 2:56.07 = *2:51.11
2BLD:* 38.07, 35.37, 36.95 = *35.37
3BLD:* DNF(2:31.87), DNF(2:08.47), 2:59.33 = *2:59.33
MBLD:* *6/7 in 55:09 *//pb
*OH:* 19.34, (17.64), 18.00, (23.02), 17.68 = *18.35
2-4:* *1:36.04
2-6:* *11:03.45 
Clock:* 19.37, (16.89), 17.00, (20.63), 18.28 = *18.22
Pyra:* (8.20), (11.69), 9.84, 9.94, 11.00 = *10.26
SQ-1:* 1:16.73, (1:28.73), (43.06), 1:13.08, 50.36 = *1:06.73* //pb average
*Skewb:* 22.05, 18.22, (39.50), 36.25, (15.96) = *25.51*


----------



## The Blockhead (Jun 6, 2017)

2x2: 7.56
(6.76), 8.30, 7.04, 7.35, (8.41+)
3x3: 22.90
23.59, 21.42, (25.91), (19.39), 23.69
4x4: 1:36.12
1:36.48, (1:56.80), 1:41.54, (1:20.78), 1:30.34
5x5: 3:04.27
3:01.40, (2:42.82), 3:05.09, 3:06.01, (3:37.60)
6x6: 6:09.40
6:20.64, (5:53.27), 5:57.49, (6:38.98), 6:10.07
7x7: 8:44.82
8:35.30, (8:15.22), 9:18.49, (10:17.13), 8:20.66
OH: 1:12.55
1:18.15, (57.08), 1:12.92, 1:02.58, (1:22.58)
with Feet: 5:45.28
5:27.73, 6:18.94, (9:55.26), (4:27.74), 5:29.18+
2-4: 2:26.65
2-5: 5:21.37
2-6: 11:26.65
2-7: 19:42.53
Kilo: 1:17.89
1:29.91, 1:17.85, (58.54), 1:05.91, (1:38.07)
Mega: 2:52.02
2:49.20, (2:31.15), 2:54.91, 2:51.96, (3:02.55)
Pyra: 18.75
(14.30), 20.81+, 18.29, 17.15, (27.62)
Skewb: 13.38
14.89, (11.18), 12.58, 12.67, (15.63)


----------



## Parvizal (Jun 6, 2017)

2x2: 7.870, (6.973), (10.304), 8.454, 9.756 = *8.693*
3x3: (22.420), 22.723, (30.872), 24.257, 25.956 = * 24.312*
4x4: 2:09.815, (2:25.818), 2:16.183, 1:47.663. (1:47.563) = *2:04.553*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 6, 2017)

Final results: congrats to Christopher, Jaysammey and Isaac!

*2x2x2*(27)

 3.08 Isaac Lai
 3.12 turtwig
 3.33 Competition Cuber
 3.51 Christopher Cabrera
 3.56 the super cuber
 3.60 Jaysammey777
 4.15 Torch
 4.26 CornerCutter
 4.57 DGCubes
 4.98 sqAree
 5.15 Ordway Persyn
 5.32 T1_M0
 5.39 Awder
 5.58 Bogdan
 5.78 OJ Cubing
 6.59 PuppyCube18
 6.80 xyzzy
 6.86 Alea
 7.25 PyraMaster
 7.56 The Blockhead
 7.65 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.69 Parvizal
 8.81 bubbagrub
 9.37 arbivara
 9.96 RyuKagamine
 10.93 FireCuber
 17.09 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(33)

 10.36 SolveThatCube
 10.63 DGCubes
 10.65 Isaac Lai
 10.85 the super cuber
 10.91 FastCubeMaster
 10.98 Torch
 11.38 Competition Cuber
 11.59 Jaysammey777
 13.01 GenTheThief
 13.68 Christopher Cabrera
 14.06 Ordway Persyn
 14.51 AidanNoogie
 15.12 OJ Cubing
 15.17 CornerCutter
 15.48 sqAree
 16.02 Alea
 16.93 xyzzy
 17.05 Awder
 17.14 Bogdan
 18.22 T1_M0
 21.01 Deri Nata Wijaya
 21.88 Cubing profession
 22.16 JonPersson
 22.90 The Blockhead
 24.25 bubbagrub
 24.31 Parvizal
 28.18 RyuKagamine
 28.49 arbivara
 31.47 PuppyCube18
 32.33 Aaditya Sikder
 32.80 Samyajit Saha
 35.14 MatsBergsten
 35.66 ananonymouscuber
*4x4x4*(25)

 39.69 Isaac Lai
 40.60 SolveThatCube
 41.83 the super cuber
 43.05 Jaysammey777
 47.72 Torch
 49.76 Christopher Cabrera
 51.43 DGCubes
 55.76 Ordway Persyn
 1:01.98 xyzzy
 1:04.07 sqAree
 1:04.10 AidanNoogie
 1:04.97 Competition Cuber
 1:09.44 GenTheThief
 1:11.48 Awder
 1:11.83 Alea
 1:13.29 OJ Cubing
 1:16.13 Bogdan
 1:21.23 T1_M0
 1:36.12 The Blockhead
 1:44.56 Agguzi
 1:56.39 RyuKagamine
 2:04.55 Parvizal
 2:06.63 MatsBergsten
 2:12.97 PuppyCube18
 4:04.94 arbivara
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:25.12 Isaac Lai
 1:27.57 Jaysammey777
 1:35.32 SolveThatCube
 1:42.94 Christopher Cabrera
 2:00.28 GenTheThief
 2:10.52 Alea
 2:11.69 xyzzy
 2:35.17 GSahu
 2:42.79 Bogdan
 2:51.11 sqAree
 2:58.83 RyuKagamine
 3:04.17 The Blockhead
 3:16.71 T1_M0
 3:26.07 JonPersson
 4:16.18 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:20.99 the super cuber
 2:52.80 Jaysammey777
 3:18.78 Christopher Cabrera
 3:19.96 Isaac Lai
 3:54.74 xyzzy
 5:23.94 RyuKagamine
 6:08.80 One Wheel
 6:09.40 The Blockhead
 7:50.90 MatsBergsten
 DNF Alea
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:01.97 Jaysammey777
 4:54.29 Christopher Cabrera
 6:08.76 xyzzy
 7:21.26 Alea
 8:19.47 RyuKagamine
 8:44.82 The Blockhead
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 17.85 GenTheThief
 18.34 sqAree
 19.03 Isaac Lai
 19.88 the super cuber
 21.25 Jaysammey777
 23.07 Christopher Cabrera
 26.04 DGCubes
 31.81 Alea
 33.55 Bogdan
 35.62 Competition Cuber
 36.37 xyzzy
 36.71 AidanNoogie
 43.06 T1_M0
 43.66 Deri Nata Wijaya
 45.61 RyuKagamine
 46.03 bubbagrub
 1:00.11 arbivara
 1:05.68 One Wheel
 1:11.22 The Blockhead
 DNF ananonymouscuber
*3x3 with feet*(7)

 57.75 Christopher Cabrera
 1:12.86 Jaysammey777
 1:14.68 bubbagrub
 2:33.20 RyuKagamine
 3:31.83 Alea
 4:48.58 T1_M0
 5:45.28 The Blockhead
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(15)

 8.89 turtwig
 13.54 Isaac Lai
 19.25 DGCubes
 22.43 OJ Cubing
 27.82 T1_M0
 28.00 Torch
 30.98 MatsBergsten
 34.05 Deri Nata Wijaya
 35.29 Christopher Cabrera
 35.37 sqAree
 48.74 Jaysammey777
 50.34 RyuKagamine
 1:00.04 Alea
 1:02.65 AidanNoogie
 1:15.69 arbivara
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 1:13.46 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:35.54 OJ Cubing
 1:36.07 Christopher Cabrera
 1:40.77 Torch
 1:42.04 T1_M0
 1:49.44 MatsBergsten
 2:59.33 sqAree
 3:08.41 Jaysammey777
 3:12.52 Isaac Lai
 DNF Alea
 DNF RyuKagamine
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 5:55.20 MatsBergsten
 7:45.14 OJ Cubing
 8:17.88 Christopher Cabrera
23:22.57 Jacck
 DNF T1_M0
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

19:05.54 Christopher Cabrera
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Christopher Cabrera
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

54:11.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(10)

39/44 (59:45)  the super cuber
12/12 (59:39)  Christopher Cabrera
9/9 (22:06)  Keroma12
12/15 (57:33)  Deri Nata Wijaya
6/7 (55:09)  sqAree
3/3 ( 9:55)  T1_M0
3/3 (12:26)  MatsBergsten
2/2 (20:00)  Jaysammey777
4/7 (52:43)  GenTheThief
1/2 (18:34)  Alea
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 45.99 Jaysammey777
 1:09.48 Christopher Cabrera
 1:15.28 T1_M0
 1:18.81 xyzzy
 2:05.24 Alea
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 54.88 Isaac Lai
 57.62 the super cuber
 1:02.28 Jaysammey777
 1:15.66 Ordway Persyn
 1:20.42 Christopher Cabrera
 1:32.72 Awder
 1:32.78 Competition Cuber
 1:33.33 xyzzy
 1:36.04 sqAree
 1:40.85 CornerCutter
 2:02.09 T1_M0
 2:11.11 Alea
 2:19.68 RyuKagamine
 2:26.65 The Blockhead
 3:44.05 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:28.10 Isaac Lai
 2:40.87 Jaysammey777
 2:57.46 Christopher Cabrera
 3:14.75 xyzzy
 3:58.77 Alea
 5:00.33 T1_M0
 5:21.37 The Blockhead
 5:31.40 RyuKagamine
 7:22.93 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(9)

 5:27.57 Jaysammey777
 5:54.97 Isaac Lai
 6:26.13 Christopher Cabrera
 7:20.53 xyzzy
 9:56.26 Alea
11:03.45 sqAree
11:26.65 The Blockhead
11:28.45 RyuKagamine
12:50.44 One Wheel
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(6)

10:36.43 Jaysammey777
11:37.58 Christopher Cabrera
12:50.95 xyzzy
17:20.90 Alea
18:31.79 RyuKagamine
19:42.53 The Blockhead
*MiniGuildford*(3)

 4:31.41 Jaysammey777
 6:52.69 Christopher Cabrera
11:52.31 RyuKagamine
*Kilominx*(7)

 22.05 Jaysammey777
 30.87 DGCubes
 31.03 Torch
 32.83 GenTheThief
 34.63 Christopher Cabrera
 1:15.39 Alea
 1:17.89 The Blockhead
*Skewb*(17)

 5.42 Isaac Lai
 6.42 Competition Cuber
 7.13 Torch
 7.87 bubbagrub
 7.91 DGCubes
 8.20 Christopher Cabrera
 9.03 Ordway Persyn
 9.18 T1_M0
 9.65 Jaysammey777
 9.87 Bogdan
 10.24 Awder
 12.91 Alea
 13.38 The Blockhead
 14.72 RyuKagamine
 16.26 CornerCutter
 25.51 sqAree
 27.16 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(8)

 7.35 Jaysammey777
 14.97 Christopher Cabrera
 16.76 RyuKagamine
 18.22 sqAree
 19.63 Awder
 25.86 Jacck
 51.57 Ordway Persyn
 DNF DGCubes
*Pyraminx*(15)

 3.50 DGCubes
 4.40 Torch
 4.64 the super cuber
 4.90 Christopher Cabrera
 5.44 Competition Cuber
 5.60 Isaac Lai
 5.84 Awder
 5.97 CornerCutter
 6.21 Jaysammey777
 8.11 T1_M0
 8.80 Alea
 10.02 Ordway Persyn
 10.26 sqAree
 18.75 The Blockhead
 20.43 RyuKagamine
*Megaminx*(14)

 54.71 Isaac Lai
 1:06.91 GenTheThief
 1:11.06 Jaysammey777
 1:14.19 Torch
 1:18.38 Christopher Cabrera
 1:53.97 Alea
 1:55.45 xyzzy
 2:01.97 Ordway Persyn
 2:52.02 The Blockhead
 2:53.35 RyuKagamine
 2:57.68 T1_M0
 3:33.80 One Wheel
 3:46.50 Cubing profession
 DNF DGCubes
*Square-1*(14)

 10.32 1973486
 14.63 Isaac Lai
 16.89 the super cuber
 20.29 Jaysammey777
 20.84 Competition Cuber
 23.15 Torch
 27.82 Christopher Cabrera
 32.29 T1_M0
 37.22 xyzzy
 39.36 bubbagrub
 46.26 Bogdan
 1:06.72 sqAree
 1:07.70 RyuKagamine
 1:08.10 Alea
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

28 xyzzy
28 Jaysammey777
35 Christopher Cabrera
37 Bogdan
37 GenTheThief
38 arbivara
38 DuLe
41 T1_M0
50 Alea
52 RyuKagamine
DNF  bubbagrub

*Contest results*

386 Christopher Cabrera
339 Jaysammey777
278 Isaac Lai
205 the super cuber
205 Alea
194 T1_M0
192 xyzzy
177 sqAree
172 Torch
160 DGCubes
156 RyuKagamine
145 GenTheThief
145 Competition Cuber
122 MatsBergsten
117 The Blockhead
114 Ordway Persyn
110 Bogdan
96 Deri Nata Wijaya
94 OJ Cubing
89 Awder
82 SolveThatCube
72 bubbagrub
67 CornerCutter
62 AidanNoogie
48 arbivara
46 turtwig
32 FastCubeMaster
29 One Wheel
29 Keroma12
28 PuppyCube18
27 Parvizal
21 Cubing profession
21 JonPersson
18 1973486
16 DuLe
14 Jacck
13 GSahu
11 PyraMaster
10 Agguzi
9 ananonymouscuber
7 Aaditya Sikder
6 Samyajit Saha
4 FireCuber


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 6, 2017)

Nice kilominx and 3x3 results @DGCubes

Ok so I saw the 3x3 podium wasn't that good so I decided to do 3x3, I was getting super excited that I might take the win until I got a COUNTING 13

3x3: 9.68 9.31 9.97 13.20 13.08 = 10.91


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 6, 2017)

Preliminary results are missing Jaysammey777's 28 for FMC (tied with me for first place lol).


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 6, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Preliminary results are missing Jaysammey777's 28 for FMC (tied with me for first place lol).


Thank you . I've missed some of his results a little too often.
This time the program could not understand that 28HTM meant 28 HTM 
If all goes well we'll have him back at the competition site soon.

@FastCubeMaster I'd love to have a 13, not to talk of *a counting 13 *


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 6, 2017)

Wait... I won 3x3 with a 10.36 average?.. 

I'll take it.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 6, 2017)

*2-4 relay: 54.88
2-5 relay: 2:28.10
2-6 relay: 5:54.97*


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 6, 2017)

Is it too late to post my times?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 6, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> Is it too late to post my times?


No, go for it.
For all: every competition is open *at least until the next is up !*


----------



## Parvizal (Jun 6, 2017)

Hello,
It seems 3x3 and 4x4 results are missing for Parvizal.
Thanks!


----------



## PyraMaster (Jun 6, 2017)

*2x2:* 7.25

Time List:
1. 6.80 
2. (4.20) 
3. (8.32) 
4. 8.17 
5. 6.77 

I hope I win the gift card


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 6, 2017)

Who won the gift card?


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 6, 2017)

2x2: (11.34) 10.87 11.19 10.74 (9.47) = *10.94*

There! I got this week in before it ended


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 6, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> Who won the gift card?


The Gift card lottery of course must wait until the competition is closed.

@Parvizal: sorry, must have edited badly . Fixed it now.
@PyraMaster: sorry too, missed your post . Fixed yours too now.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 6, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> The Gift card lottery of course must wait until the competition is closed.
> 
> @Parvizal: sorry, must have edited badly . Fixed it now.


Ok.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 6, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Thank you . I've missed some of his results a little too often.
> This time the program could not understand that 28HTM meant 28 HTM
> If all goes well we'll have him back at the competition site soon.
> 
> @FastCubeMaster I'd love to have a 13, not to talk of *a counting 13 *


I promise I'm not trying to break things


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 6, 2017)

Hey, Congratulations on a 7BLD success Mats!

Also, cool, I won OH. ZZ ftw


----------



## PyraMaster (Jun 6, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> No, go for it.
> For all: every competition is open *at least until the next is up !*



Hey mats,

I did the comp but you didn't post my results.


----------



## Jon Persson (Jun 7, 2017)

3x3: 21.239, 20.840, (20.506), (32.173), 24.423 = 22.134

5x5: (3:05.866), 3:43.538, 3:10.237, (3:43.706), 3:24.449 = 3:26.074


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 7, 2017)

WF (7:24.22), 5:27.10, (3:39.46), 4:14.20, 4:44.43 = 4:48.58


----------



## RyuKagamine (Jun 7, 2017)

My FMC results missing???


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 7, 2017)

RyuKagamine said:


> My FMC results missing???


Hi and sorry . Fixed it now.
It was almost the same error as Jaysammeys FMC. He wrote 28HTM and you FMC:52. It must
be a space so the program understands it is a number.

I have hopes that the comp site will be in order soon. Then many errors will disappear.
This week there really were lots of them .


----------



## PyraMaster (Jun 7, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> The Gift card lottery of course must wait until the competition is closed.
> 
> @Parvizal: sorry, must have edited badly . Fixed it now.
> @PyraMaster: sorry too, missed your post . Fixed yours too now.



OK thanks mats


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 7, 2017)

Where is the next comp


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 7, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Where is the next comp


Waiting for Mike Hughey to have some time to spare to start it .


----------



## PyraMaster (Jun 7, 2017)

when are you going to post the winner of the gift card?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 7, 2017)

PyraMaster said:


> when are you going to post the winner of the gift card?


Please actually read 12 messages back to answer your question.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 8, 2017)

This competition is now closed! Remains the *Cubicle Gift Card Lottery!*

You actually almost will not believe this , but.......

THE WINNER OF THIS WEEKS GIFT CARD IS NUMBER 38!!!!

And who is that? Well, that happens to be the most urgent competitor of you all, namely *PyraMaster!!!!!!*
Congratulations!


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 8, 2017)

Not that it matters, but after the preliminary results were posted and before the contest closed I updated my original post with megaminx. It looks like that result didn't get counted.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 8, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Not that it matters, but after the preliminary results were posted and before the contest closed I updated my original post with megaminx. It looks like that result didn't get counted.


I'll fix it in a moment .


----------



## PyraMaster (Jun 8, 2017)

WOW, I never thought I would win! thank you so much Mats!!

This is the first time I have won anything!

Pyramaster


----------



## OJ Cubing (Jun 8, 2017)

OJ Cubing said:


> 3x3 OH: (52.67), 39.29, (31.19), 36.18, 34.64 = 36.70 //PB Ao5
> 2-4 Relay: 1:47.56
> 2-5 Relay: 4:43.02
> Mini Guildford: 13:02.19
> ...



I uploaded these results by editing my original post, but did it after the Preliminary results were released. I wondered whether the results would count or if I had to make another post for them to be noticed -- I'll do the latter in the future


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 8, 2017)

OJ Cubing said:


> I uploaded these results by editing my original post, but did it after the Preliminary results were released. I wondered whether the results would count or if I had to make another post for them to be noticed -- I'll do the latter in the future


Normally I would have checked better, but things were not really normal this week. 
This comp was open much longer than normal and I spent most of the time to get
things going as normal at the comp site. (and the comp site will soon be better than before too)
I'll add your results but that won't be until tomorrow evening (UTC) because I am not at home now.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 11, 2017)

I don't see my results for the 2-3-4 relay I got a 1:32.78


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 11, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> I don't see my results for the 2-3-4 relay I got a 1:32.78


It's fixed now (you named it with a ',' in the event name which the program did not understand.
Simplest of all is calling it 2-4 (or using the competition site now that it is working again )


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 11, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> It's fixed now (you named it with a ',' in the event name which the program did not understand.
> Simplest of all is calling it 2-4 (or using the competition site now that it is working again )


How should it work, I still can't log in :confused:

(It says "d0fbde4bae377417fd9e - _password_Failed to log in!")


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 11, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> It's fixed now (you named it with a ',' in the event name which the program did not understand.
> Simplest of all is calling it 2-4 (or using the competition site now that it is working again )


Sorry. Thanks for fixing it.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 11, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> How should it work, I still can't log in :confused:
> 
> (It says "d0fbde4bae377417fd9e - _password_Failed to log in!")


Hmm, you too? How many of you just cannot login?
You could login earlier but then all of a sudden you just could not any longer?
Or was it when you tried to change password or something like that?


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 11, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Hmm, you too? How many of you just cannot login?
> You could login earlier but then all of a sudden you just could not any longer?
> Or was it when you tried to change password or something like that?


No, I've never gotten to login, I created the profile there maybe 10 weeks back, but the same message has been up since then.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 12, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> No, I've never gotten to login, I created the profile there maybe 10 weeks back, but the same message has been up since then.


OK, thanks. 
Then I know the problem a little better but I still have no clue how to fix it .


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 12, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> OK, thanks.
> Then I know the problem a little better but I still have no clue how to fix it .


Any way you could delete my profile there? Could it be that since I created it while the site was having other errors, it's kinda a "corrupted" profile?


----------

